# Vodafone phone + broadband



## haminka1 (19 Nov 2010)

After 12 months of suffering the ridiculously poor service of UPC we are ready to switch off so we are thinking Eircom or Vodafone. What's your opinions?


----------



## aristotle (19 Nov 2010)

Vodafone are a bit cheaper, I've had no problem with them for the last 2 years or so.


----------



## ACA (22 Nov 2010)

Just switched over to Vodafone myself - current deal gives a 5% discount if someone in your home is a bill paying mobile user and unlimited calls to the UK for free.


----------

